
Kakao acquires top Korean music streaming service for $1.5B - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/kakao-korea-melon-music-streaming-acquisition
======
dpflan
“Acquiring [MelOn parent company] Loen gives Kakao a massive music content
library as well as a pipeline for future content. [The app’s] current
businesses are built around K-pop and domestic artists, and they will continue
to build on their success.”

Being a heavy supplier of K-Pop is probably very strategic. K-Pop appears to
be a valuable cultural export, and I imagine domestically it holds up quite
well too.

Here are some links related to global interest in Korean culture and pop
culture:

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Wave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Wave)

\- [http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21611039-how-
re...](http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21611039-how-really-
uncool-country-became-tastemaker-asia-soap-sparkle-and-pop)

\- [http://business.financialpost.com/news/retail-
marketing/how-...](http://business.financialpost.com/news/retail-
marketing/how-korea-became-the-worlds-coolest-brand)

Just musing...

